

Username "live" and break youtube.com/live?  - jarvizx
http://www.youtube.com/live/
This used to be live broadcasts...   :(
======
dustyneuron
Comments suggest this has been broken for more than a year

------
jarvizx
This used to be live broadcasts :(

